# new ford



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

hello everyone new to the site but lawnsite member. great info on both sites. i am 15 and looking for a new ford f350 or f250 with an extended cab and it has to have a plow. i want new for many reasons, the look i like, i have the $$ to spend for it if it will last me, i need reliable truck for plowing parking lots and driveways. i went to a dealer and he showed me nonplowable f150s it was a complete waste of my time. anyone of u use these trucks to plow?do they hold up well? what is the best overall truck to plow with chevy, ford , or dodge? what engine and options do i need or should i get? what is the best plow in your opinion for me? ps i am looking at an 7.5-8.5 ft plow and possibly small sander. thanks for the advice in advance


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The F 350 will cost you less than 1K more than the F 250, it is the way to go.

Get an super cab F 350, gas engine, and 8.5' Fisher V-plow, and 4X4.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Any of those trucks will work fine for plowing. Whichever truck you get make sure you have the plow prep package.
If you go with the ford, get the 5200ld front axel rating and x code springs. For the little extra get a the F-350, but both the 250 and 350 have the 5200 axel as an option.
Dont spend all your money on the truck, with the 0% finanacing use the auto makers money not yours.
You should be able to put up to a 8.5'plow on the 250/350 no problems.
You can plow with the 150 with the 7700 gvw rating, but the biggest plow available from fisher anayway is a 7.5' plow.
The diesel option is great for fuel economy, but it adds at least 5K to the truck, so make sure you will use the truck enough to pay for it. Although the diesel will have a higher resale value, just not 5K worth.
Make sure you come to complete and full stop before shifting from drive to reverse, oh year get the auto tranny, and the largest coller available.
I am sure many others will jump in, and good luck. Dont let the dealer sway you to much, get the truck you want, and beat them up as much as possible on the price. Shop at least 3 delaers and play one against the other. Dont let them play the "I need to ask the manager" game. Talk to the manager directly. Take your Dad or someone else that you trust, the dealer my think that as a "kid" you are wasting their time, and they will be less inclined to try and rip you off.
Dino


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well if you are going to go ford I would go with the F350 with a PSD in it.If chevy go with a 2500HD duramax/allison in it.I would not get the extend a cab only because plowing with it might be to hard with such a long wheel base,it might be only a few inches but doing drives makes a difference.plowes put and 8-9 ft one on or a V and go with a dealer that can service you when you need it.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

i'll definetly agree with the extended cab thing, or at least think about it good...i'm plowing w/ a f250 extended, 8' bed w/an 8' western and it's a beast for some driveways even w/o the plow! i really wanted/needed an extended cab cause it's my daily driver too. take a reg cab out for a drive and then an extended and you'll see the difference, take and turn them in tight areas...then imagine there's something 4-6' in front of you! and you said maybe a spreaded? add another couple feet behind you...it's getting REEEEAAAALLY LOOOOOOONG now, at least for driveways.

as far as the brand thing i'm not even gonna go there. the PSD is great (not in mine but i've driven them before...unstoppable!!! but i've heard a lot of good about the duramax/allison...does sound sweet, especially since chevy finally made their 4x4's look like 4x4's (HD-raised them a few inches)-still doesn't look like a ford or dodge though  dodge is at the bottom of my list... didn't say i wasn't going here??? oh well, whatever...

just thinking about this one...when i got my plow put on they mentioned something to me about a plow on an extended cab w/ an 8' bed. something about the frame possibly twisting??? i'm sure someone out there can answer this better than i could even try to do.


----------



## sledhead (Nov 23, 2001)

Ive been told that "Ford" does'nt reccomend hanging a plow on a super-crew w/ a 8 ft bed. (four door)
Not to be confused with the super-cab. (extended cab)


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

With Fishers M series plow even with the diesel and the 5200 FAWR you can install at least a 7.5' plow on the crew cabs.
Dino
L series no plow with diesel


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

They let you drive at 15 in Mass. ?


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

I use a F350 crew cab PowerStroke diesel with short box & have been happy with the way it plows. be careful to service the tranny often, and give the truck time to warm up before plowing & time to cool off when done plowing!


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

They let you drive at 15 in Mass. ?
You will sure have a nicer truck than most in the 10th grade. Or is it 11th.


----------



## Riledup (Jan 6, 2002)

Pat- if you are serious about a Ford, then I would go for the F350 vs. F250... it is worth it when you compare $$ on what you can haul with one or the other, it's not that much more. I drive a 2000 F250 loaded on the front-end for plowing. I went with the V10 vs. the diesel because of weight on the frontend and I am happy with it!! The V10 has PLENTY of power, and gas mileage is not really a factor to me since I know I am Heavy footed anyway. I am getting 10-12 mpg with a premium grade gas (90 octane+). Mine is also a crew cab/ short bed (4 doors) and I don't have TOO much trouble in tight spaces... it is still a Ford and Fords have/will always turn on a dime!!

In all fairness though I have not driven anything else to really compare it to... I only stick with what works!! And I have had no complaints with this setup. I agree with another member here- take someone in with you, you'll get more respect... and put your money away, and use the dealers'- you can't agrue with these interest rates today.

Good Luck, let us know how it goes...

They let you drive at 15??


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

> it is still a Ford and Fords have/will always turn on a dime!!


 Dimes must be a lot bigger in Alaska.


----------



## sledhead (Nov 23, 2001)

*On a dime*

I find that my 02 F-250 SD ex cab short box turns shorter than my GMC Z71 reg cab 8ft box.


----------



## Riledup (Jan 6, 2002)

Everything is bigger here, Dave!!


----------



## nan (Nov 17, 2005)

*Just for grins*

I plow with an f250 crew diesel 6ft bed and 8 ft plow. It's a s.o.b in some of the driveways but I do alot of parking lots and town dirt roads and so far its been the best! But then again, I have 3 kids in the back seat watching dvd's! I doubt you have to think about that! Good luck!


----------

